# wolf apple tree?



## link523 (Feb 28, 2010)

any one plant wolf river apples? looking to get a couple for my hunting property! advertised make an apple pie with one apple these look huge! do they do well in sandy soils?


----------



## esshup (Feb 28, 2010)

I planted one last year that I purchased from Starke Brothers Nursery. It set fruit last Spring, but I picked it off shortly after that. I have sandy soil and I think it'll do well.


----------



## link523 (Mar 6, 2010)

well i ordered 2 3 1/2 year old trees pick them up in a few weeks


----------

